# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Automatic Image Colorization, Computer Vision and Pattern Analysis Ishikawa Lab, Waseda University, Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Computer Vision and Pattern Analysis Ishikawa Lab

"Let there be Color!: Joint End-to-end Learning of Global and Local Image Priors for Automatic Image Colorization with Simultaneous Classification"

by Satoshi Iizuka, Edgar Simo-Serra, Hiroshi Ishikawa
SIGGRAPH 2016

----------


## Airicist

Automatic Image Colorization (SIGGRAPH 2016), Fast Forward

Published on Sep 23, 2016

----------

